# Wiring issue



## cgguy (Aug 11, 2018)

This is a question for someone that knows system wiring. We have a Hunter system with 4 stations (2 back lawn, drip, front). Hunter died and I replaced it w/ same and re-attached wires.

In testing, one station (back lawn) was not firing. Looking at wiring on water station valves, the negative gang bundle had no cap and a wire was free. Attached it again and no go. Looked again and the positive on that station was free.

The issue is, the wire from the Hunter is only three wire, one neutral/negative, two positive.

I cannot find another wire. Has this station been abandoned the whole time?


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Pictures would be helpful. Are the wires all in a common sheath or are they individual? How many wires are at the controller? Unless you have a DC system (not likely) there is no +/- but there is a common wire, many times white and you'll see that wire terminate at the controller to a post labelled "C" or common. Again, pictures and model number would help.

As to the station being abandoned, turn either the bleeder screw or the solenoid on the valve counter clockwise about 1/4 turn (slowly) and it should activate the flow of water for that valve and you can tell us if it ever was watering in the past when you see what heads begin to spray. Turn the screw or solenoid back, slowly, to shut the zone off.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tt2n2dQMrdQ


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Most valves are wired using a single negative wire to the controller. All the valves will share that cable to the controller and then each valve gets a signal cable (24v). Irrigationtutorials had a diagram, but I can't find it.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

As I noted above, in a 24V AC system it's not a "negative wire" but a common wire as either wire can go to either terminal on the solenoid. That's why I asked for pictures of both the wire terminations at the controller/timer and the pigtails he mentioned at the valve box.

Here is a diagram. Per your description, 3 wires for 2 zones is correct. One common that goes to both solenoids and one wire specifically for each zone. The common wire will attach to the "C" or common post at your controller and the individual colored leads will each go to separate zone posts.

https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/DIY-wire-valves-s/6547.htm



g-man said:


> Most valves are wired using a single negative wire to the controller. All the valves will share that cable to the controller and then each valve gets a signal cable (24v). Irrigationtutorials had a diagram, but I can't find it.


----------



## cgguy (Aug 11, 2018)

Whoops, I guess I don't have email alerts set up for replies. Thanks for the wiring diagram @Smokindog

The head end is a Hunter xc600i but we only use 4 stations. Three stations in back one in front. The weird thing is it's a bundle 3 wire to backs 3 stations. Wire color red, white, and black.

It seems like it's been abandoned as the bundle is just three wires. Random


----------



## cgguy (Aug 11, 2018)

One last question. If I hook the loose wire to the drip station lead will that work? I know I can't run the sprinklers at the same time but maybe drip/sprinklers is ok?


----------



## cgguy (Aug 11, 2018)

OK all. Traced the wires from the head end. Two wires going to the back. We had a clean-out installed on our plumbing (original 1917 clay pipes) and they severed one line. Thanks for getting me across the line.


----------

